
Trump team considers nationalizing 5G network - Maxious
https://www.axios.com/trump-team-debates-nationalizing-5g-network-f1e92a49-60f2-4e3e-acd4-f3eb03d910ff.html
======
anigbrowl
Perhaps it's the Trump name in the headline, but this seems worthy of much
more attention/debate than it has received, given the potential impact.

------
my_first_acct
Also confirmed by Reuters: [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-
trump-5g/trump-securi...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-
trump-5g/trump-security-team-sees-building-u-s-5g-network-as-option-
idUSKBN1FH103)

First sentence of the Reuters article:

"President Donald Trump’s national security team is looking at options to
counter the threat of China spying on U.S. phone calls that include the
government building a super-fast 5G wireless network, a senior administration
official said on Sunday"

~~~
djsumdog
It's interesting how in most previous administrations, newspapers would simply
say "The Whitehouse." After all, it's more than just Trump. Really it's all
the lobbyist, advisers and special interest groups that really run the
country.

Second, the China thing is just so stupid on so many levels. Exactly where are
we going to get all the infrastructure to build a 5G network? It all gets
manufactured in China. So whatever intentional and unintentional security
holes are in that hardware, it's going to come over here anyway.

~~~
freewizard
It sounds a lot like the effort to push Apple to build iPhone in US. End of
day, consumers pay for it. It's hard to see how it could work economically.

~~~
hoopladler
I think electronics could work in the US. Lead times are very important. It
takes a very long time for a component to arrive from Shenzen. If you have a
domestic electronics industry, even a bad one, it's always at a huge advantage
- since they're just a phonecall away. If you have an acceptable one, you can
have really low inventory, make phones as people buy them, and cut a corner on
your competitors that way.

